# Hawaiian Venom



## frustrateddrone (Jan 31, 2015)

I am not from Hawaii, nor know anything about what your selling.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't think there is anything for sale just 
"specialize in the extraction and safe removal and relocation of bees.!

Welcome to Bee Source, HV!


----------



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

